
Nocera: It’s Time for Apple to Come Clean - robg
http://executivesuite.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/15/its-time-for-apple-to-come-clean/?hp
======
Tichy
Why exactly is it important to the public, unless they are shareholders? That
people care I understand (so do I, I wish him well). But I fail to see a
national interest. There will be computers, MP3 players and mobile phones
available in the future, with or without Steve Jobs.

------
icey
This is the most I've seen the media pay attention to one guy's health since
Magic Johnson came out about being HIV positive.

It's a little macabre; and at this point, I honestly can't see the point in
the constant obsession over it.

~~~
flashgordon
You are absolutely right about the futility (atleast by the non-shareholders),
but media is all about emotions!!!

~~~
ponnap
True, and this is probably the reason for media obsession with celebrity
related talk.

